# Ok, I just can't resist....



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

So here I am, walking to work, listening to a tech/geek show on my iPod Touch (podcast) talking about the new Apple iPhone and iPad… and I get to thinking about new product ideas…

So, how long before I get a letter from Apple's legal dept. if I start selling the iPouch ???

Small, cases for generic smart phones, etc…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

better make them nice ,

maybe they will buy a lot of them ?


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

My opinion is that as long as you do not call it exclusively for the iPhone but say it is for smarts phones and the Blackberry and iPhone fit just fine.

The first step they will take if the don't like is to send a cease and desist letter. I would then cease and desist and take my money with me.

Jim


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Well… it's not as original an idea as I thought! Seems there's at least one company who sells an iPoch />http://store.moshimonde.com/ipouch-black.html

Of course, that doesn't mean mine couldn't be different… say an iPouch for smart phones, with room for a sheet of plywood? lol


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Isee Lol


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out how to install an engine on my table saw. That way I could drive it back and forth to work and not have that annoying seperation anxiety thing going on…HaHa Now thats funny I don't care who ya are(Larry the Cable Guy)......................................Schloemoe


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

https://www.miniot.com/miniot/index.htm


----------

